# look what i found on the net



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

someone photoshopped a nissan car with a skyline conversion, can anyone guess what car it is?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

nice. nice.....


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

that was soooooo an altima br the photoshop


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

yep... thats an altima... at first glance i thought it was a maxima.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

What is that light spot at the rear door and panel?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

it looks like a glare on the rear fender to simulate the haunches of the Skyline....


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

yeah they did a real nice job on the picture of that altima.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

That appears to be an Maxima..
looks like the '04 to me..


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice it has the same fender problem as ours


But I thought it was a Maxima as well


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

I thought it was a Maxima as well...

Is this a photoshop? or am I asking a dumb question?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

UNISH25 said:


> *
> Is this a photoshop? *


it IS a photoshop, its not a dumb question, and the car is actually an Altima, not a Max


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

definate Altima


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Looks more like a skyline! With the body of an ultima! LOL
Hey wtf...why is the license on backwards? I mean the GTR symbol and the plate?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

UNISH25 said:


> *Hey wtf...why is the license on backwards? I mean the GTR symbol and the plate? *


 I didn't even notice that until you mentioned that. Whoa. You're right!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

UNISH25 said:


> *Looks more like a skyline! With the body of an ultima! LOL
> Hey wtf...why is the license on backwards? I mean the GTR symbol and the plate? *


good eye!


----------



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

GTR backwards like an ECNALUBMA (AMBULANCE) so your can know to get the the phuc out the way!


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

UNISH25 said:


> *
> Hey wtf...why is the license on backwards? I mean the GTR symbol and the plate? *


Performance upgrade...


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

It needs to be lowered a couple of inches.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

UNISH25 said:


> *Looks more like a skyline! With the body of an ultima! LOL
> Hey wtf...why is the license on backwards? I mean the GTR symbol and the plate? *


Cause...someone sucks at photoshop?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ForsakenRX7 said:


> *Cause...someone sucks at photoshop? *



they dont necessarily suck, but maybe didnt notice, but with your comment comes a grain of truth, the front bumper doesnt really match in color with the car, but what can u expect.....maybe it was a "quick" chop


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

ALTIMA! I saw from looking at it the first time, it's obvious, look at the stance and the front


----------



## akihabro (Aug 12, 2003)

its a 03 altima 3.5se


----------



## slvrsentra98 (Feb 27, 2003)

so what if the color is a little different it would be mad hard to get it to match but none the less he still did a nice job and they should make a car that looks like that


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

That's freakin beautiful....
1 2 3 ohhhh!! got it!


----------



## sparki (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm not sure wether the owner is a member here i would have thought he is Kev you here ??










Thats a primera BTW i think the equivalnet is a G20 ?? Not sure sorry.

The rest of his site is here www.skymera.net


----------

